# Mangy Chick?



## TeamTrooper (May 11, 2015)

This little fighter is named Trooper. She had a very difficult hatch around April 21st. She had a hard time walking and always looked a little off.










She is strong now and seems to be doing well - walking much better. However, her feathers have a patchy appearance. They just don't seem to be filling in. I had a hard time getting a picture (she is very energetic!) but this is the best I could do.










Any help or advice you could give would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I see a lot of quills which means peep is developing big bird feathers. You can try upping the protein level by offering a hard boiled egg chopped up which might help the process.

Good save, btw. Its hard to keep newly hatched chicks strong enough to make it as far as this one has. It can be done as you've proven as long as the issue is not genetic or excessive blood loss.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

most of my chicks go through an awkward phase on their way to adulthood. You should see those feathers thicken up. That is how I tell when they are ready for the lower yard and coops


----------



## TeamTrooper (May 11, 2015)

Trooper has always been on the awkward side of things - here she is at just a few days old.



















We're so happy that she's doing well, just want to be sure we are doing all we can for her! (She loved the hard boiled egg!)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Does peep have any friends? Chickens are very social creatures and are do best with their own kind. 

Very few will turn their beaks away from hard boiled egg.


----------



## TeamTrooper (May 11, 2015)

Trooper was hatched in a Kindergarten class with several other typically developing chicks. Her friends have been returned to the farm, and Trooper is now alone, sadly. We are new to the chick game and realized too late that we probably should have kept a friend or two for her!

She is surrounded by happy children, loving teachers, and two chunky guinea pigs.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

you might consider going to a TSC or something similar and buy 2 more peeps. having company can definitely make things a lot better for the bird. sometimes you can catch a bogo sale and get them real cheap


----------

